# Ivomec plus injection for cattle dose for goat



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

I know this has been said before, sorry I'm asking again. What is the oral dosage for a goat for Ivomec plus injectable for cattle? I'm thinking 1cc per 25lbs?? Thank you


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I believe that is correct


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I use 1cc per 33 lbs


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

Is the oral dosage for goats the same as the injectable dosage?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ive always heard and done 1cc per 20lbs orally and found it effective. As an injection it is 1cc per 100lbs


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you all for the responses. I will be dosing my two girls that just delivered. One on Friday with a single doeling!  and one yesterday with triplets, 2 doelings and 1 buckling!


----------

